# Look what i found in works car park.....



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Walking into work yesterday morning and this Astra caught my eye, it was parked with it's front wheels turned full lock to the left, and i thought i was seeing things.............words fail me! Yesterday was one of the wettest days i've ever driven in too, had to slow down to about 35mph on motorway the rain was that heavy, god knows how this would have coped


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Report it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:doublesho


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Jesus.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

fatdazza said:


> Report it


To the owner of course.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like someone polished too much and burnt thru to the carcass of the tyre.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

those astra's are POWERFUL!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

For the benefit of RS3:

Report it to the owner if you can identify the owner. If not report to the police.

If you see it still like this after reporting to the owner, then report it to the police.

While I don't know the circumstances of the owner, there is a fair chance that (given they have knowingly or not, driven on such a tyre), the car may have further dangerous defects or may not have a valid MOT or insurance.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

That is bad, astra with slicks on 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

maybe been doing burnouts the night before and planning on getting new ones after work.

Still shouldn't be driving on them though.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Reminds me of Bon Jovi - Slippery when wet!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Accident waiting to happen... sadly, someone who doesn't care about their car and treats it poorly may not even be aware though surely a lack of wet road traction would be an indicator...

I'd try to find the owner and let them see it - the exposed cords, that tyre could be just miles away from a catastrophic failure... If the owner sees it and understands, hopefully they'll do the right thing and get new tyres on board.

If it still looks like this in weeks to come, then you may consider reporting it on further.

If that car was pulled over though, I'm sure that would be getting a fixed penalty and 3 points.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Race car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This will be even more common at present with all this differed mot malarkey, we got our family cars all done on dates as knew what would happen when twice as much wants it done on same date.

I bet you could go round many car parks and find the same, disgrace and dangerous, but most don't understand the basic concept of driving a car nowadays, the car does most for us all know. 

I would be tempted to leave a message on car , before they kill themselves or someone else.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd report it to the Police straight away, that is plain idiocy.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Accident waiting to happen... sadly, someone who doesn't care about their car and treats it poorly may not even be aware though surely a lack of wet road traction would be an indicator...
> 
> I'd try to find the owner and let them see it - the exposed cords, that tyre could be just miles away from a catastrophic failure... If the owner sees it and understands, hopefully they'll do the right thing and get new tyres on board.
> 
> ...


Amazed you would give them weeks to correct this. This car should have the tyre replaced immediately or not driven. If it continues to be driven, then report to police.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The cords are showing so even beyond the fact there would be no wet grip, the tyre is very close to blowing out, particularly at speed. What was the other front tyre like? 

Also, what is the rest of the car like? Can't imagine it will be in good nick. MOT might be out for example.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see if the car moves at all over the next 2 days. 

We're all assuming that it's a Staff member, but it could have been stolen, ragged to within an inch of it's life by so-called 'joy riders' and then dumped there to avoid detection by the Police on their routine patrols.

Just a thought....


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Derekh929 said:


> This will be even more common at present with all this differed mot malarkey, we got our family cars all done on dates as knew what would happen when twice as much wants it done on same date.
> 
> I bet you could go round many car parks and find the same, disgrace and dangerous, but most don't understand the basic concept of driving a car nowadays, the car does most for us all know.
> 
> I would be tempted to leave a message on car , before they kill themselves or someone else.


^This!

I distinctly remember seeing an M3/M4 on its roof on the A27 near Southampton in the news not too long ago after it had spun out. Police arrived, nobody hurt, and immediately saw bald tyres. Needless to say the driver was reportly whacked with a hefty fine and most likey didnt get an insurance payout. What a wally.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow. Amazing he/she hasn't already had an accident.The owner cannot be that oblivious to his/her tyre condition, so I would report to the police.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Stoner said:


> Wow........The owner cannot be that oblivious to his/her tyre condition.............


Very sadly and dangerously I have a horrible suspicion that they can. 

When you overhear conversations about washer fluid only being topped up or tyre pressures only being checked during an annual service.....and/or I've no idea how to open the bonnet...... etc. etc. it really does make you wonder about the suitability of some folks to be out and about on the public roads.

But, of course, speeding in a well maintained car with an alert, competent driver is far more dangerous.......

And anyway, I've got ABS and Traction Control - Innit, Whatever.....

Andy.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

It should be reported to the police. There is no reasonable defence to this sort of tyre condition. If abandoned or dumped the police will be able to advise further.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> Amazed you would give them weeks to correct this. This car should have the tyre replaced immediately or not driven. If it continues to be driven, then report to police.


To be honest, having let them see it and told them it was dangerous, I doubt I would remember the following day to care about it unless it was someone I actually worked closely with... I wouldn't drive on a tyre like that, but then I replace mine at 3 mm out of my own personal preference.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

AndyN01 said:


> Very sadly and dangerously I have a horrible suspicion that they can.
> 
> When you overhear conversations about washer fluid only being topped up or tyre pressures only being checked during an annual service.....and/or I've no idea how to open the bonnet...... etc. etc. it really does make you wonder about the suitability of some folks to be out and about on the public roads.
> 
> ...


This isn't often helped by modern cars 'doing checks' for you - almost like a modern car wants to keep you away from the engine bay altogether.

How many people actually check their oil weekly? I know I do, in both cars, and not using the iDrive either but actually on the dipstick (which took some finding on my G30!). Tyre pressures... every week, on a Saturday morning when I go round the cars just giving them a wee check. Doesn't take long, but it keep me happy to know its done... all fluids, tyres (pressure and a check for any obvious damage), and lights.

For many though, a car is an 'appliance' - switch it on when you need it, switch it off when you're done, and if it doesn't work, take it to the 'shop'.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Pop a note on it, then report if not sorted.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

stick a knife in it, you'll be doing them and everyone else on the road a favour :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

sadly it's not abandoned as i work in a large goverment building with a secure carpark, so it was definitely a member of staffs!

have to find a way of leaving a note without it getting wet as it's rained non stop here all week pretty much, mind you i didn't see it in the car park the next day so maybe it did crash


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

give it a crafty stab in the sidewall...doing everyone a favour


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

JwilliamsM said:


> sadly it's not abandoned as i work in a large goverment building with a secure carpark, so it was definitely a member of staffs!
> 
> have to find a way of leaving a note without it getting wet as it's rained non stop here all week pretty much, mind you i didn't see it in the car park the next day so maybe it did crash


Put the note inside a clear plastic bag, i.e. sandwich bag. Or smash the side window and leave it on the drivers seat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

At minimum id leave a note in a plastic wallet, ziplock or sandwich bag in big permanent marker. Failing that get the drill out and puncture the buggers / Our Seat has a tool in the puncture repair kit for removing the valve screw, slacken that so they cant be inflated again :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd not normally condone slitting anyone's tyre, but this genuinely needs a spear through it so the driver can't miss the fact his tyre's been vandalised and drives off on a flat.

A spear through it pointing up past the roofline like an old dodgem with its power bar going to the ceiling.

What are they going to do.
Report you for damages.
Sue you for financial loss of that sorry excuse for a tyre.

I'd even condone clamping it with a chain and padlock through the spokes so he can't drive off.
Proper got me vex seeing this.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Dave KG said:


> This isn't often helped by modern cars 'doing checks' for you - almost like a modern car wants to keep you away from the engine bay altogether.
> 
> How many people actually check their oil weekly? I know I do, in both cars, and not using the iDrive either but actually on the dipstick (which took some finding on my G30!). Tyre pressures... every week, on a Saturday morning when I go round the cars just giving them a wee check. Doesn't take long, but it keep me happy to know its done... all fluids, tyres (pressure and a check for any obvious damage), and lights.
> 
> For many though, a car is an 'appliance' - switch it on when you need it, switch it off when you're done, and if it doesn't work, take it to the 'shop'.


The amount of people who rely on a MOT to let them know if anything needs doing. How oftern do you hear "oh my MOT was expensive, I HAD to change all 4 tyres".

Most people don't check anything, ever, unless there is a warning light on the dash or pointed out at the MOT they would just keep driving.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

considering the place this person works at too, its shocking. it would be like a fireman having no smoke alarms in his house, or a policeman driving to work with no insurance! they really should know better


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

JwilliamsM said:


> considering the place this person works at too, its shocking. it would be like a fireman having no smoke alarms in his house, or a policeman driving to work with no insurance! they really should know better


The dvla then😂


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> The dvla then😂


:lol:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I wouldn't give them any chance with tyres like that.

I'd report it straight to the police/dvla whoever.

Total muppet.

Some people :wall: ....


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, I’d put the reg number into the DVLA website, see if it has MoT and Tax.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you not got a global work email. Telling them the idiot driving the Astra needs to hand the front tyres back to max verstapen for F1 practice


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Have you not got a global work email. Telling them the idiot driving the Astra needs to hand the front tyres back to max verstapen for F1 practice


Max would get another race out of that:lol:


----------

